# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Machine translation >  Wooask AI Translator, Shenzhen Wooask Technology Co., Ltd, Nanshan, Shenzhen, China

## Airicist

wooask.com

"Break Language Barriers with Wooask W06 Translator" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing and review - W06 - The Pocket Size AI World Translator! by Wooask

Published on Sep 18, 2019




> Today we look at the all new W06 translator! With over 124+ languages, the W06 can translate within 0.2 seconds! It also features text to image translation and even a currency exchange function. This here is probably the best translator we reviewed yet!

----------

